# Vladivostok.



## shik2005

The girl & the sea


----------



## Wapper

Good start! 
It's hard for westerners to imagine that this city is situated near Korea and Japan. It's so fascinating.


----------



## El_Greco

^ Agreed. Too bad Stalin destroyed its vibrant and multicultural atmosphere - the city was famous for its Korean and Chinese communities and merchants from all over the World.

Give us some street scenes!


----------



## paul62

El_Greco said:


> ^ Agreed. Too bad Stalin destroyed its vibrant and multicultural atmosphere - the city was famous for its Korean and Chinese communities and merchants from all over the World.
> 
> *Give us some street scenes*!


^^I would love to see some street scenes too. Very nice shots by the way.


----------



## shik2005

Thank everybody for comments. Street scenes? OK.


----------



## Somnifor

Great photos! I've always wondered what Vladivostok is like.


----------



## shik2005

a bit more...







this two are made from my friend's balcony. I stayed there during my trip(s) to Vladivostok.


----------



## shik2005

A couple of old ones (March 2006)


----------



## Nightsky

Nice pics, rarely seen city! It definately looks more like (Eastern) Europe then the nearby countries in Asia!


----------



## El_Greco

It seems too dependant on the car though. With some investment in the public realm, however, it could be very attractive city.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Vladivostok :cheers:


----------



## Wapper

Almost like an Eastern-European San Francisco. :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Thank all for comments!



Nightsky said:


> Nice pics, rarely seen city! It definately looks more like (Eastern) Europe then the nearby countries in Asia!


Well, Russian Far East in whole looks & feels European. To be more exact - Russian. 



El_Greco said:


> It seems too dependant on the car though. With some investment in the public realm, however, it could be very attractive city.


Yes, there are too many cars & too little space.


----------



## shik2005




----------



## Somnifor

Those old buildings are really interesting looking. It is too bad that there isn't more old Russian architecture left in general.


----------



## shik2005

Somnifor said:


> Those old buildings are really interesting looking. It is too bad that there isn't more old Russian architecture left in general.


Vladivostok was founded in 1860. So, really old Russian architecture is absent. We'll have to look for really old Russian architecture somewhere in European Russia, say Vladimir, Suzdal, Pskov.


----------



## shik2005

several night shots



[more]


----------



## DaveF12

cool shots specially the night photos and nice place as well.,


----------



## shik2005




----------



## karlvan

nice city and some of the old architecture is colorfully exotic.


----------



## Dober_86

Allow me to make some contribution

*28 сентября - 1 октября 2014
*




























_photos by Lidiyamobile_


----------



## lyk4ever

looks nice and all, but how safe is it? i heard scary stories about vd


----------



## Leongname

the stunning view of the submarine :applause:
https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/15505/3355392.7/0_116398_5e034c8c_XL.jpg


----------



## Nightsky

Sunny skies, beaches and beautiful buildings is not what I expected of Vladivostok. Nice pictures!


----------



## Dober_86

lyk4ever said:


> looks nice and all, but how safe is it? i heard scary stories about vd


Compared to what? In Russia it's quite well-to-do city & Russia's standard of living has improved much over the last two decades. Vladi has never been much of an industrial type so blue collars and unskilled folks with all their attitudes are not abundant. It's a naval and commerce port and a blend of nations and races as Russians, Ukrainians, Koreans, Chinese and others learned to coexist from the very beginning. More or less problem areas may be present just like in any other city, just don't walk alone in some skid row at night and you will be safe.  But this is a prerequisite in almost any city I guess. I can hardly imagine someone being robbed or something in broad daylight if that's what you are hinting at.


----------



## Dober_86

Leongname said:


> the stunning view of the submarine :applause:
> https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/15505/3355392.7/0_116398_5e034c8c_XL.jpg


Yeah, that's a museum. Too lazy to translate, the pics speak for themselves 
===
*Ноябрь 2014*, в основном военно-патриотический
Памятник пионерам подводного плавания, 1905 - 2008


"Красный вымпел", флагман революции во Владивостоке


Музейный комплекс подлодка С-56








Мемориал Великой отечественной войны с вечным огнём


кусочек водной станции ТОФ (справа)









Набережная Спортивной гавани

_photos by p.stefanenko_


----------



## Gratteciel

WOW, another great Russian City!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shik2005

gratteciel said:


> WOW, another great Russian City!!! Thanks for sharing.


My pleasure!:cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

simply beautiful specially the older section.


----------



## Dober_86

_by dimidvazhnik_


----------



## Leongname

Dober_86 said:


> Yeah, that's a museum. Too lazy to translate, the pics speak for themselves


oh thank you! 
it's so easy to google it: vladivostok, submarine, memorial
but tanks anyway :cheers1:


----------



## Dober_86

Morning rain, July 2014
















































































_photos by Александр Хитров_


----------



## Limak11

Thank you for great pictures! :cheers:


----------



## MilbertDavid

lovely, I like the old character of this city.


----------



## Dober_86

Morning rain, July 2014, pt. II







































































_photos by Александр Хитров_


----------



## diddyD

Amazing pics - especially the ones in the rain.


----------



## openlyJane

Great photographs.


----------



## Dober_86

Wheel it


The Zolotoy bridge, 11th largest of its class in the world & 2nd Russia (the 1st is also being in Vladi)









Swift boats in the Sportivnaya haven 


Construction site on the Eagle's Nest Hill just outside downtown Vladi


A busy day at the University esplanade


Overview of Egersheld district


Triumphal Arch to Tzar Nicholas II of Russia


Some art form on the central promenade. 


Walking in the historical downtown 









_photos by http://www.vl.ru/ & http://kongirov.ru/_


----------



## Dober_86

_photos by http://primamedia.ru/__ and http://evgeniykoval.livejournal.com/_


----------



## Dober_86

_source_


----------



## alexander2000

lovely images, the city is beautiful and progressive as well.


----------



## charliewong90

beautiful...it's not as often as to see photos of this nice city.


----------



## Dober_86

Thanx guys, here are some more





















































_author on vk.com: Александра Воронцова_


----------



## Dober_86

_author on vk.com: Александра Воронцова_


----------



## karlvan

quite interesting and it's nice to see photos of cities like this that are hardly be seen here.


----------



## Vladivostok2012

Dober_86 said:


> _http://primamedia.ru/news/society/29.06.2015/446724/liven-vo-vladivostoke-prekratitsya-v-techenie-chasa---sinoptiki.html_


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934028&page=99


----------



## Vladivostok2012

Dober_86 said:


> _()_


...


----------



## Vladivostok2012

Dober_86 said:


> _Фотографии http://zeka-vasch.livejournal.com/_


...


----------



## Vladivostok2012

Dober_86 said:


> _http://savchenko-alex.livejournal.com/58515.html_


...


----------



## Vladivostok2012

DSC02990.JPG


----------



## Vladivostok2012

Фотографии в альбоме «Панорамы Владивостока», автор KASVL85 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Vladivostok2012

Фотографии в альбоме «Панорамы Владивостока», автор KASVL85 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## marlonbasman

beautiful city and I particularly like your night shots.


----------



## waccamatt

Vladivostok is quite a gorgeous city. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Vladivostok2012

marlonbasman said:


> beautiful city and I particularly like your night shots.


Фотографии в альбоме «Панорамы Владивостока», автор KASVL85 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]







Фотографии в альбоме «Панорамы Владивостока», автор KASVL85 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


Фотографии в альбоме «Панорамы Владивостока», автор KASVL85 на Яндекс.Фотках



Фотографии в альбоме «Панорамы Владивостока», автор KASVL85 на Яндекс.Фотках



night city


----------



## Vladivostok2012

Romaprim said:


>


...


----------



## Vladivostok2012

Фотографии в альбоме «Панорамы Владивостока», автор KASVL85 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]

















Фотографии в альбоме «Панорамы Владивостока», автор KASVL85 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Dober_86

Panoranic view I shot last week (click for a higher resolution)


----------



## madonnagirl

cool photos specially the night shots.


----------



## openlyJane

_This is *shik's* thread, but he hasn't posted any pictures for a while......?_


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> _This is *shik's* thread, but he hasn't posted any pictures for a while......?_


no wonder - I've not been to Vladivostok for a year...


----------



## shik2005

I'm back... for a while.


----------



## MyGeorge

wow! the city is quite alive and colorful.


----------



## El_Greco

Before Stalin era Vladivostok had a sizeable Japanese and Korean communities, are they coming back by any chance?


----------



## shik2005

El_Greco said:


> Before Stalin era Vladivostok had a sizeable Japanese and Korean communities, are they coming back by any chance?


I am not local and don't know about those. But nowadays there is sizeable Chinese community.


----------



## Antonio227

Beautiful city.

Got my imagination when I was a kid: the final station for the Transsiberian.


----------



## Dober_86

There are thousands and thousands of (Russian) Koreans who came back to their homeland from Kazakhstan in the 1990s after Stalin's deportation in the 30s-40s. As to Japanese, there is no community in Vladivostok, just tourists.

Chinese community is not that large as stereotypes go. North Koreans are quite common, mainly "guest workes".

Vladivostok is probably the only place in the world where three kinds of Koreans can be found aboard the same train car, namely South Koreans, their commie adversaries from the North Korea, and Russian Koreans (who are Koreans by ethnicity but not mentality).


----------



## shik2005

Dober_86 said:


> There are thousands and thousands of (Russian) Koreans who came back to their homeland from Kazakhstan in the 1900s after Stalin's deportation in the 30s-40s. .


Yes, of course, these Koreans are quite plentiful on the Far East.


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everyone for likes, comments and viewing!


----------



## El_Greco

Dober_86 said:


> There are thousands and thousands of (Russian) Koreans who came back to their homeland from Kazakhstan in the 1990s after Stalin's deportation in the 30s-40s. As to Japanese, there is no community in Vladivostok, just tourists. Chinese community is not that large as stereotypes go. North Koreans are quite common, mainly "guest workes". Vladivostok is probably the only place in the world where three kinds of Koreans can be found aboard the same train car, namely South Koreans, their commie adversaries from the North Korea, and Russian Koreans (who are Koreans by ethnicity but not mentality).


I see, very interesting. I remember seeing old photos of women in Kimonos walking down Svetlanskaya Street!


----------



## shik2005




----------



## shik2005

Thanks for 'likes' & viewing!


----------



## Gratteciel

I really like the light in all the cities that you have shown us and Vladivostok is not the exception. Great pics!


----------



## shik2005

gratteciel said:


> I really like the light in all the cities that you have shown us and Vladivostok is not the exception. Great pics!


Thank you, gratteciel


----------



## shik2005

Thanks for likes, comments and viewing...


----------



## orangutangulis

El_Greco said:


> Before Stalin era Vladivostok had a sizeable Japanese and Korean communities, are they coming back by any chance?


there has NEVER been any Japanese community in Vladivostok - there was a Chinese community though...


----------



## Dober_86

Of course there was. 





















> В книге "Жандармская история сибирской экспедиции" есть сведения о социальной структуре японского общества во Владивостоке на 1920 год. Не считая военных и лиц, работающих в военной инфраструктуре, здесь проживали 4814 японцев. Больше всего было мелких торговцев - 618 человек, затем содержателей публичных домов и проституток - 572, ремесленников и рабочих - 301, служащих компаний - 273, портных - 232. Считается, что большинство японцев вместе со своими последними солдатами покинули Владивосток 25 октября 1922 года, когда в городе была установлена советская власть.


_http://www.oldvladivostok.ru/articles/?a=244&s=123
_
The excerpt translates: 

"A book entitled 'The gendarme account of the Siberian expedition' contains data on the social structure of the Japanese community in Vladivostok as of 1920. Excluding the military and military-related fields, 4,814 civilians lived there. Most of them were tradesmen and peddlers - 618, then pimps and prostitutes - 572, artisans and workers - 301, clerks - 273, tailors - 232. It is believed that the majority of Japanese with all their last soldiers left Vladivostok on October 25, 1922 when the Soviet power was established in the city."


----------



## MightyKC

loving the pics, thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everyone for 'likes', comments & viewing!


----------



## Benonie

Vladivostol really looks great. Thanks to all contributors for this fine pictures, I love them all. kay:


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everyone for 'likes', comments and viewing.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very very nice!


----------



## Leongname

nice to see your Vladivostok again, Shik!


----------



## capricorn2000

the city is way much closer to the Far East countries but very much Russian.
I love the city's character.


----------



## skylark

very nice photos of the this beautiful city which I, honestly seldom see here.


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everyone!


----------



## openlyJane

Thos shoes look extremely uncomfortable.....


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> Thos shoes look extremely uncomfortable.....


Right!


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everyone for continuing interest!


----------



## shik2005

Cats!


----------



## openlyJane

You found one....or did it find you?


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> You found one....or did it find you?


Well, we've met each other...


----------



## shik2005




----------



## openlyJane

Is that Vladimir Putin in the kayak - second picture down.....


----------



## Benonie

Or the good old Gorbatsjov? 

Anyway, great updates! kay:


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everybody! I guess we can do without Putin or Gorbachev here .


----------



## shik2005




----------



## elmotkamel

Very great pictures


----------



## Pedy

Hallo shik, all your photos are very beautiful.


----------



## El_Greco

More goodness! However I must say that those neon signs and shopfronts are extremelly unsightly. City could invest in some aesthetics as it has great potential thanks to the amazing location and good deal of heritage.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates; well done once again :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Benonie said:


> Perfect shot!


Thank you!



El_Greco said:


> Yes aside from the bus stop sign and that ugly modern car.


Agree! I was attracted by tis vintage car, right from my childhood (Volga M21). We were moving both, BTW. So, the composition was far from perfect...



christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice updates; well done once again


Thanks!


----------



## Leongname

shik2005 said:


> .... the composition was far from perfect...


beautiful update, but this photo was what really caught my eye.


----------



## capricorn2000

The older buildings in general have distinct and unique characters and are charming in a ways and the building below really caught my attention, 
I would take it would be a design out of the designer's personal expression.




shik2005 said:


>


----------



## shik2005




----------



## Gratteciel

Great update Shik.


----------



## shik2005

Thank everybody for likes & comments


----------



## shik2005




----------



## Gratteciel

Lovely!


----------



## openlyJane

Lots of distinctive yellows and blues......


----------



## El_Greco

Good stuff.


----------



## karlvan

nice and I love the city's old character. isn't this the largest Russian city in the far east?


----------



## shik2005

karlvan said:


> nice and I love the city's old character. isn't this the largest Russian city in the far east?


Vladivostok and Khabarovsk are practically identical in population (a little more then 600 thousands each). Both are longtime rivals.


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everyone for 'likes', comments and looking in.


----------



## openlyJane

Love that first picture. A lovely looking young man: a cross between Johnny Depp and a young Anthony Kiedis.


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful and fascinating set of images!


----------



## Benonie

Wow! Beauty all over. :cheers:


----------



## shik2005




----------



## openlyJane

A very cosy set of pictures. It can be fun to wander streets at night - looking through windows into other people's lives.


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> A very cosy set of pictures. It can be fun to wander streets at night - looking through windows into other people's lives.


I'm too shy for such entertainments...  These windows are shop's.


----------



## karlvan

cool city with a character.


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everybody for looking & 'liking'


----------



## SutroTower

goschio said:


> Vladivostok is fascinating city. Like a European outpost in Asia.


Indeed, It has to be the eastern-most european city, and it's really nice looking. Do you guys in Vladi feel european at all? I know it might be a touchy subject.
I always wondered how people in eastern Russia feel to have Moscow, the biggest and famous city and by that title, representative of russian culture to the world so far away .. I mean, even in very small countries regions feel different to one another and even seek independence.
For me it would feel like being governed from Britain or France in their colonies far away from them in the Pacific Ocean. Of course Vladivostok is not a colony. I've never been to Russia and I don't know how things work overthere. 
It's not my intention to derail the thread nor offend anyone. I love the pictures :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

I'd say, mixed feelings... That is russian culture is a european one, and in this sense Russian Far east is closer to Moscow, than to Asian countries. But excessive regulation, over-control of the federal center annoys greatly.


----------



## SutroTower

^^ I understand, political centralization always has the same effects even in smaller regions. Vladivostok looks charming and a nice place to visit while in the far east. Definitely in my bucket list


----------



## yansa

Like that bridge under the beautiful sky!


----------



## shik2005

It is the Zolotoy Rog Bridge. It was built along with the Russky Island Bridge in preparation for the 2012 APEC summit.


----------



## Dober_86

The-E-Vid said:


> Indeed, It has to be the eastern-most european city, and it's really nice looking. Do you guys in Vladi feel european at all? I know it might be a touchy subject.
> I always wondered how people in eastern Russia feel to have Moscow, the biggest and famous city and by that title, representative of russian culture to the world so far away .. I mean, even in very small countries regions feel different to one another and even seek independence.
> For me it would feel like being governed from Britain or France in their colonies far away from them in the Pacific Ocean. Of course Vladivostok is not a colony. I've never been to Russia and I don't know how things work overthere.
> It's not my intention to derail the thread nor offend anyone. I love the pictures :cheers:


We do feel Russian and European with a few local touches, surely. As is the love for and connoisseurship in seafood (many Russians I know from beyond the Urals can't stand the taste of these delicacies, like lobsters, mussles, Japanese sea cucumber, scallop etc,.. poor fellows). We also have Chinese, Korean and Japanese food and restaurants aplenty, as well as vending machines with tasty sweets and beverages totally alien to people of Moscow, for example. As to our mentality and ethos, we're Russians 100 percent  Only freaks can be rarely heard blabbing something about independence, it's safe to say most people are for less, as we put it '_strangling hand of Moscow_' that's all. But it's a common trouble for any of the Russian regions, not an exclusive thing for Vladi I must say. 

And surely any local can distinguish between a Korean, Japanese, Vietnamese and Chinese person, a difficulty insurmountable for a Westerner (meaning West Russia here). :cheers:

As to the population it's almost homogenously Russian, or in a broader sense, of Slavic origin, with some North Korean (yep, the notorious Kim Jong-un's commies), Uzbek and Chinese guest workers, throw in hordes of Chinese and somewhat lesser hordes of South Korean tourists (visa-free regime with S.korea and its proximity caters to it) especially in summer and Americans, Aussies, Asians galore during the not so numerous yet remarkable cruise-calls at our port and you get the ethnic picture here.


----------



## Dober_86

By the way shots from September 2015


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everybody for looking & 'liking'


----------



## Benonie

Sailing ship, steam locomotive and modern cable-stayed bridge: where past meets present!


----------



## shik2005

Benonie said:


> Sailing ship, steam locomotive and modern cable-stayed bridge: where past meets present!


Yeah... 
The locomotive is a memorial, but the sailing ship is the tallship "Pallada". It is a traning ship. There is also frigate "Nadezhda".


----------



## openlyJane

Sailing ships - always very romantic.


----------



## Dober_86

There are 9 sailing ships in Russia, 2 of them hail from Vladivostok 

What so special about Pallada shik2005 just showed us? 

It's considered the world's fastest sailing ship in Class A. 
_http://sputniknews.com/world/20110820/165954007.html_


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist

Vladivostok looks great!


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everybody for comments, viewing & 'liking'


----------



## Gratteciel

Amazing pictures Igor. Vladivostok is really nice and interesting.


----------



## shik2005

A piece of summer...


----------



## Gratteciel

Vladivostok has definitely been a pleasant surprise for me. I knew about its importance, but not about its beauty. Thank you Igor.


----------



## shik2005

gratteciel said:


> Vladivostok has definitely been a pleasant surprise for me. I knew about its importance, but not about its beauty. Thank you Igor.


Thank you, Roberto!


----------



## shik2005

Romashka01 said:


> Great shots! I like the last one most


Thanks, Roman! They were very colorful & noisy 



Benonie said:


> Colorful urban pictures. Like it!


Thank you, Ben!



El_Greco said:


> Fantastic updates!


Thanks!



Leongname said:


> they dwell not far away, just cross the ocean.
> 
> nice update Igor!


Thanks, Leon! neighbors, indeed


----------



## openlyJane

A lovely set conjuring up a mellow mood.


----------



## yansa

Every time a joy to look in here!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> A lovely set conjuring up a mellow mood.


Thanks, Jane!



yansa said:


> Every time a joy to look in here!


Nice to hear it, yansa!



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates


Thank you, Christos!

The last bunch of pictures from the past:


----------



## Leongname

nice update Igor! such a lovely tiger


----------



## Dober_86

I hope the topic starter and a nice photogapher wouldn't mind my barging in?  Coz I've amassed quite a number of photos this month.

This is from around 1 week ago.


----------



## Benonie

Nice updates! I love this one.


----------



## apinamies

shik2005 said:


>


Any idea which man is this statue? Some famous admiral?


----------



## Dober_86

Yes, you are right. This is admiral S. Makarov, an article on Wiki: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stepan_Makarov


----------



## Dober_86

Here is a bit more, taken yesterday.


----------



## Dober_86

Yesterday. Cold, wet and rainy. // Вчерашнее дождливое.


----------



## -Urbicus-

Lovely.. such an unexpected charm from a Russian Far East city


----------



## Dober_86

To keep the thread alive. Pics taken between May 2 May 4, 2016.


----------



## Dober_86

The Trans-Siberian railway terminus.


----------



## Dober_86

May 19. 

Teatralny (Theater) park. 










Monument to Sergey Lazo, a local Soviet revolutionary.



Count N. N. Muraviev-Amurskiy park and monument.


----------



## shik2005

I think, it is high time to continue with this thread


----------



## openlyJane

In certain ways reminds me of Istanbul.......


----------



## yansa

Excellent update, Igor! :applause:


----------



## Dober_86

openlyJane said:


> In certain ways reminds me of Istanbul.......


Bridges?


----------



## MilbertDavid

cool shots and some of those buildings are old but with character.


----------



## shik2005




----------



## Gratteciel

Great pics, Igor! The cat kay:


----------



## madonnagirl

beautiful showing some of the characters and culture of the city.


----------



## Dober_86

Today.


----------



## yansa

You really show us high class photography, dear Igor. :applause:

And of course I love the cat, especially the pic with closed eys.


----------



## shik2005

gratteciel said:


> Great pics, Igor! The cat kay:


Thanks, Roberto!



yansa said:


> You really show us high class photography, dear Igor. :applause:
> 
> And of course I love the cat, especially the pic with closed eys.


Thank you, Silvia!


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely variety - so clean and crisp.


----------



## shik2005




----------



## DarkLite

Vladivostok looks very lively and appealing in the summer.  The classical architecture has grandeur and looks well kept


----------



## Benonie

Great updates again! I really love the pictures in this post!


----------



## General Electric

Dober_86 said:


> Today.


Everything at the same time! kay:


----------



## shik2005




----------



## yansa

Great shots, Igor - they have something very special! kay:


----------



## openlyJane

Such unusual observations.... Love the image of the colourful ferris wheel set against bare, autumnal branches.


----------



## Gratteciel

Really nice update, Igor! kay:


----------



## goschio

Russia's Asian outpost. Cool and progressive city.


----------



## shik2005




----------



## General Electric

Nice pictures! Very atmospheric. The last two pictures remember me the Léman lake with mountain in background


----------



## yansa

Particularly love the last one. Dreamlike! kay:


----------



## Dober_86

November 12, too much snow in our city for this time of year. As of today there is none of it left with quite enjoyable +8 C. The weather is pretty much topsy-turvy these days. :nuts:


Dalzavod (meaning Far Eastern Plant) dockyard. 


Overlooking the Churkin district. Once notorious for its bustling criminal nature it's been given a second life with the inauguration of the bridge, so now it's pretty well-to-do and get-up-and-go neighborhood. 


A small park alongside one of the oldest monuments in town, to Admiral Nevelskoy, opened in 1891 by Nicolas, heir to the throne and the last Russian emperor. 


The pink building houses the local border management HQ.





Fishery port to the left, cargo port to the right.


----------



## Benonie

^^ We even had snow in Belgium today... 

Nice sets of pictures, Igor and Dober!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Bladivostok :cheers:


----------



## Xtartrex

Vladivostok rocks, thank you all for your contributions.

Здорово жить на Дальнем Востоке, где еще встретишь такую красоту и таких
необыкновенных людей


----------



## shik2005

Hi, people!


----------



## Eduarqui

The guy with his camera on the roof could be a symbol of a SSC user: always searching for a good view to be registered


----------



## openlyJane

Love the sign forbidding fornicating dogs.....can they read signs in Russia?


----------



## shik2005

Eduarqui said:


> The guy with his camera on the roof could be a symbol of a SSC user: always searching for a good view to be registered


Sure! 



openlyJane said:


> Love the sign forbidding fornicating dogs.....can they read signs in Russia?


Could not ask them - there were no dogs around. Maybe dogs were deeply affronted by such signs ....


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates from Vladivostok :cheers:


----------



## yansa

One of my many favourites... kay:



shik2005 said:


>


----------



## shik2005




----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful set, Igor! 
The patisserie looks very cozy. :yes:


----------



## Benonie

Great new set of pictures!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Beautiful, as always, Igor! kay:
Love the train pic!


----------



## capricorn2000

nice shots of an interesting and prosperous city.kay:


----------



## shik2005




----------



## openlyJane

A particularly accomplished set. Love the fish-eye effect on the first one.


----------



## Benonie

^^ Indeed! And the lady on the stair! kay:


----------



## yansa

Wonderful, Igor! :applause:


----------



## shik2005




----------



## General Electric

Richly illustrated, beautiful photography, one time again...  So many various building, colors, texture. Love very much.


----------



## Xtartrex

shik2005, you really capture the atmosphere of the moment, keep up the good work!


----------



## shik2005

Thanks for visiting & 'liking'


----------



## openlyJane

Really like the last two. Beautiful artefacts in the window of the home.


----------



## Xtartrex

For a second there, I thought the baguettes were real, great shot.

I'm loving Vladivostok.


----------



## Romashka01

Great work,Igor! :applause: Amazing combination of bridge and historic building


----------



## Kampflamm

The set-up looks similar to an opera house. At the same time it looks to be too small for that though. Any information on the building?



>


----------



## shik2005

Kampflamm said:


> The set-up looks similar to an opera house. At the same time it looks to be too small for that though. Any information on the building?


It is court of arbitration. As for opera - Vladivostok has modern building, unfortunately, I've made no pics of it.


----------



## Dober_86

The Opera house is that glassy and brown building in the upper right part of the landscape:


By the way Vladivostok opera is a branch of the world famous St. Petersburg's Mariinsky theater, thus the name, Mariinsky theater: Primorsky stage. The subdivision was set up to boost the local opera's cultural progress.


----------



## Dober_86

March 28.


----------



## Bristol Mike

What an interesting city! So European yet so far from Europe.


----------



## Leongname

so lovely old buildings! nice shots


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vladivostok, Dober :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Let's revive this thread


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates from Vladivostok :cheers:


----------



## Xtartrex

The very last picture from your last post is just beautiful.


----------



## Gratteciel

I loved all the pictures of this new set, Igor!


----------



## madonnagirl

nice and I like the characterdesigns of those old houses.


----------



## caughttravelbug

Очень красивые фотки Владивостока. 
В далёком 1986 году мне посчасливилось посетить Дальний Восток включая Владивосток и эти фотки навеяли приятные воспоминания о той поездке. 
Большое спасибо!!!


----------



## Dober_86

Today. A marvellous day, temperature was as high as +21.4 C around 2 p.m. local time. 
Verdure is settling in. A bit earlier than usual this year. :cheers:


----------



## shik2005




----------



## openlyJane

Great pictures. I like Vladivostok!


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful brick building, with the tower behind! The bridge look huge and impressive
kay: Nice update


----------



## Benonie

Nice contrasts at the harbor! kay:


----------



## Xtartrex

The first and third pictures are my favorite, great job, keep the picz coming


----------



## SERVUSBR

^^Nice pics from Vladivostok. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful pictures, Igor!


----------



## shik2005

Mist, drizzle, wind ...and joy


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Wow, the second photo is like from some cartoon - so colorful


----------



## Why-Why

A good set, and I especially love that last one of the boat under the bridge. Great contrast!


----------



## openlyJane

Really like the first one. Very atmospheric!


----------



## Romashka01

Spectacular set of pictures! I like them all kay:


----------



## yansa

Master Igor , I particularly love 409/1, 401/5 and 10, as well as the 
architectonical contrasts and the colours of 402/6! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photos. BTW, can you consider this city a part of Asia? there is this beauty pageant based in the Philippines (Miss Asia Pacific International) where there are candidates as Miss Russia as well as Miss Siberia.


----------



## Gratteciel

Espectacular set, Igor!
I loved all the photos, especially the first one and the seagull with the bridge in the background.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

shik2005 said:


> Mist, drizzle, wind ...and joy


Impressive pictures,  particularly this one


----------



## shik2005

capricorn2000 said:


> nice photos. BTW, can you consider this city a part of Asia? there is this beauty pageant based in the Philippines (Miss Asia Pacific International) where there are candidates as Miss Russia as well as Miss Siberia.


Thank you!

It depends  Vladivostok is definitely Russian city. And quite European in it's spirit. But geographically, why not?


----------



## Dober_86

May 21, morning time, from my window.


----------



## yansa

It's a joy to look at your pictures, Igor!
No. 5: You let the shadow and light work... - wonderful picture! :applause:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Dober_86 said:


> Churkin distrcit from across the Golden Horn nay.
> 
> https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dober86ssc/album/476285/view/1821287
> 
> Frigate Nadezhda, one of two big sailing vessels that hail from Vladivostok. Built in Gdansk, Poland, in 1991.
> 
> https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dober86ssc/album/476285/view/1821288
> 
> Magnum twin towers.
> 
> https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dober86ssc/album/476285/view/1821289
> 
> Former dockyards and mechanic plants, now a promenade.
> 
> https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dober86ssc/album/476285/view/1821290




Your pics of Vladivostok show us a young and creativ city! Streets are busy of young and creativ people. I can imagine than more creativ projects of students come to the city since the Far East Federal University was open?! Nice people. Does in Vladivostok live more young people than in other cities in Russia or is the age average similar in all russian cities? The new beautiful two bridges of Vladivostok set a new level of architecture in Vladivostok. So some new skyscrapers in construction process are not more plastic facade or other extra elements kitch like the restored government building or the facade of fetisov arena. thanks


----------



## Dober_86

Unimposing amateur video.


----------



## Dober_86

September 25. No downtown today.



Funny faces. 



Funny seasons. late September here is the gradual transition from climatic summer to autumn, therefore for some it's cool -> light coat is a must, for others -> wearing shorts and skirts, swimming in the ocean etc, no problem. 





Semi-illegal street trade held by immigrants as usual, apart from the fact that thank God Russia doesn't face the notorious "migrant problem" of the EU. 

Khabarovskaya Street. 





Kindergarten's nooks and crannies. 



Shabby commieblocks abound.



Not all of them look like total shit some loook like moderate shit. :lol: Hope I'll live to see them all demolished. 



Further along Khabarovskaya Street. It's organized in two levels, both are one way, so to speak, in opposite directions. The upper lane is just over that wall. 



Some minor {re}construction. "Italian furniture", the ad glares. Made in China. A big secret.


----------



## Dober_86

Ignat, one of the first shoppping malls of the current era, from the 1990s, undergoing it's second revamp in 20 years. 



Khabarovskaya St, final strecth.



Ignat mall again.



Two very trendy AND tasty places. 



Port Cafe is a unique place, first to cformulate "the Far Eastern cuisine" which is a mix of neighboring Asian culinary tradition (China, Japan, Korea), local seafood and herbs with a dash of traditional Russian cuisine.





Another Ignat nearby, an office center. 





Kungasny beach, almost empty on a working day. 







Chi-fan = to eat in Eglish. We here sometimes use a colloquialism, чифанить. That's an example of how Russian can absorb Chinese adding suffixes and endings.


----------



## Dober_86

Hey care for a coffee? 



Dreadnought business center, soon to open. Former FEFU scientific library to the right. 

Avrorovskaya Street. 



Another office center with an Uzbek restaurant. Well... I didn't do it intentionally but a third of my photos are abous public catering) 





Seawater is finally cooling down. Measured by TINRO, a respected establishment, the oldest and biggest fishery scientific insitution of Russia (then USSR) headquartered here in Vladi, of course.


----------



## shik2005




----------



## Xtartrex

Your choice of location gives the fish eye a great perspective.


----------



## yansa

Your pictures bring me much joy, Igor! kay:


----------



## caughttravelbug

Truly amazing photos!


----------



## Dober_86

Nocturnal.


----------



## Benonie

The fish eye set is great!


----------



## Xtartrex

You guys have done a pretty good job mapping the city with pictures, I find the bay area as the most vivid and beautiful.


----------



## Dober_86




----------



## weirdo

What a thread! Vladivostok is the number 1 Russian city in my bucketlist!


----------



## shik2005




----------



## Dober_86




----------



## falp6

Nice updates of Vladivostok!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Dober_86 said:


> Hey care for a coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> CHUCK NORRIS !?


----------



## Dober_86




----------



## yansa

I love the special way you take pics of oldtimers, Igor! :applause:



shik2005 said:


>


----------



## Benonie

Great cars, lovely pics! kay:


----------



## Dober_86

Xtartrex said:


> Great captures, I love bears and classic cars, do I qualify to be Vladisvostokian?


Bears are nothing compared to tigers and leopards, they are the objects of local adulation. 



skylark said:


> nice shots indeed, the largest in Siberia and the gateway to Asia.


Common misconception. Vladivostok as well as Khabarovsk, among others, are not Siberia.


----------



## falp6

Nice contrasting pictures of Vladivostok!


----------



## shik2005

Thanks, guys!

street life


----------



## yansa

What a nice corner, Igor! kay:


----------



## Marsupalami

what are the women like that side of Russia? - sexy from interesting ethnic mix?


----------



## shik2005

^^ As for me, women here are very pretty... and sexy, yes  more than average in European Russia.


----------



## Dober_86

8 February. Sorry for some photos' poor quality. Chose a wrong mode to shoot by mistake, didn't see it until I started to upload them on my PC. 

Recently renovated old building at 6 Abrekskaya Street. 



_Premium hall_, an office center, almost completed. 



One of the tree buildings in the constructivist ensemble by Dalzavod. 





5th Arbitration Tribunal. Presides over 3 regions of the russian federation: Primorsky Krai, Sakhalin and Kamchatka. The building erected in 1973.


----------



## Dober_86

Ex-Dary Morya (Sea Gifts) shop under renovatiion. 





Here you can see how an old building went down as the "cultural strata" of asphalt and paving kept growing and growing beside it. 



The Russian Pacific fleet museum. 





Russo-Japanese War memorial 







Another Navy facility, where the Navy parade takes place every last Sunday of July.


----------



## Dober_86

shik2005 said:


> Thanks, guys!


Side note, That's a monument to* Vasily Oshchepkov* (Василий Ощепков), who lived for some time in Japan and honed his spiritual and martial capabilities learning from his japanese masters (also inescapably being a Russian spy ) and eventually it was he who brought * judo * to Russia, at this very place where the monument now is, there's a building to the right that is not shown, so it was the venue of the first international judo competition (Japanese vs. Russian athelets) held in 1915. Here it is on this old postcard, luckily preserved intact to the present day: 










From 1914 to 1920 Vladivostok judo club was the first such club outside of Japan. So this nook in Vladivostok is considered the birthplace of judo in Russia and also it added much to futher international expasion of the sport, ultimayely, it's Olympic now. 

Also Oshchepkov is the man who invented* ***** *whilst it's not an Olympic sport but its hugely popular in all of the ex-USSR countries.

The monument was installed in 2016.


----------



## Xtartrex

Dober your last set is a relic in SSC


----------



## shik2005




----------



## Xtartrex

Love the Dalsabod picture there.


----------



## Dober_86

Xtartrex said:


> Dalsabod


Russian (i.e. Cyrillic) "B" = "V", so it's Dalzavod. 

*Visual reference*


----------



## yansa

Great harbour impressions, Igor! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane

Absolutely love those previous images of the diver ( 501) Perfection.


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everyone for comments & visiting


----------



## Xtartrex

^^ Beautiful set


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa

A great set, Igor! :applause:


----------



## Leongname

nice and lovely. it reminds me: 'crossing the Rubicon'


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everybody!

Oceanarium. No sun, no skies, no entry (that very day it was open for educational groups only)...
But fragrant air, sea, views and absence of visitors compensated it.

DSC00906 

DSC00909 

DSC00910 

DSC00912 

DSC00914 

DSC00915 

DSC00916

DSC00916-2 

DSC00917 

DSC00918 

DSC00919 

DSC00920 

DSC00921 

DSC00923

DSC00924


----------



## Xtartrex

^^ Beautiful picz, I also love the design and color of that architectural jewel


----------



## Dober_86

2nd or 3rd (depends on by what criteria to measure them) largest aquarium in the world. The design was conceptualized by a local architect, it's a girl and she even used to be our local forumer here on skyscrapercity. Didn't hear anything from her for quite a long time though... 

Okay, let's move on. Sorry, I'm a bit busy these days to take and share more pics with you guys but I have brought great news today! 


Vladivostok International Airport won *Routes Asia 2018 Marketing Awards*, an event that crowns annual Routes Asia 2018 international conferecence, this time it's being held in Brisbane, Australia. Here's wnners list, our airport as well as the city are not that big compared to huge Asian megalopolises, and yet...  :

Overall Winner: Kuala Lumpur International Airport

Over 20 million passengers
Winner: Kuala Lumpur International Airport
Highly commended: Singapore Changi Airport

4 – 20 million passengers
Winner: Adelaide Airport
Highly commended: Auckland Airport

*Under 4 million passengers
Winner: Vladivostok International Airport*
Highly commended: Townsville Airport

Destination
Winner: Cook Islands Tourism Corporation
Highly commended: Japan National Tourism Organization

*Source.*


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Xtartrex

Dober_86 said:


> 2nd or 3rd (depends on by what criteria to measure them) largest aquarium in the world. The design was conceptualized by a local architect, it's a girl and she even used to be our local forumer here on skyscrapercity. Didn't hear anything from her for quite a long time though...


Wow, thanks for the insight


----------



## Why-Why

Great set of the Oceanarium and its setting, Igor! Just love that last plesiosaur.


----------



## openlyJane

What a fabulous building the oceanarium is - it looks very organic in its location - like a giant jellyfish or some other creature has laid itself upon the rocks.


----------



## Benonie

Oceanarium looks huge and exciting!


----------



## Leongname

This oceanarium looks massive and great! your photos are brilliant :applause:


----------



## Dober_86

openlyJane said:


> What a fabulous building the oceanarium is - it looks very organic in its location - *like a giant jellyfish or some other creature *has laid itself upon the rocks.


Surely some other creature 










The idea was something like this: scallop (white part) peeking out of sewaves.



























_ Source: https://primamedia.ru/news/600542/_


----------



## Xtartrex

^^ Those aerial shots are magnificent


----------



## Dober_86

Hello everyone. Several April shots, mainly constrution, renovation works and suchlike. 

*Semyonov* store.










Interesting to note that copper is used on facades and roof.









*
H8* office building.



















Addtion to* ex "Book house" store*. Historic building is reconstructed and expanded. 

Main facade rendering










Expansion










Current state, from the "backyard"










Renovated *ex-Sea gifts shop*, now its an office center










*Marinist*, residential complex comprising four towers. Developed on site of former meat processing plant downtown. 





































Finaly, 3 random shots. 

Churkin overview. 










*Saint Igor Chernigovskiy church 
*









Aquamir, *Vladivostok Aquarium*. Yes, there're two aquariums in Vladivostok. This is considered the oldest in modern Russia, opened in 1990-91. Unfortunately pines in the foreground planted last year have died apparently.


----------



## shik2005

P5105424


P5105427


P5105428


DSC00936


DSC00939


DSC00954


DSC00959


DSC00968


DSC00991

give away, this is mine

DSC00994

Point of view

DSC01025-2


DSC01054


----------



## Bristol Mike

Interesting tour. A great mix of architectural styles!


----------



## Why-Why

Very atmospheric harbour shots, Igor! And that gull with its head upside down ...!


----------



## General Electric

Great restitution of the athmosphere


----------



## yansa

Very strong pics, Igor! :applause:


----------



## MyGeorge

nice! some of your photos are artsy...like them.


----------



## Mr.Johnson

Yes, nice!))


----------



## marlonbasman

nice photos, lovely update.


----------



## Dober_86

Yesterday on Russky Island. 6 p.m. - 7 p.m weather difference:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos from Vladivostok


----------



## Xtartrex

I love Vladivostok, thank you for the picz.


----------



## Vladivostok2012

...


noname_noflame said:


> Гоголя 33, Державина 23, вид со стороны Фуникулера


----------



## Dober_86

It's been a while... Several pics I took in June.


----------



## AgoraGallery

Does Vladivostok have a lot of earthquakes?


----------



## Dober_86

Nope.

*Seismic hazard map in Continental Asia *


----------



## Dober_86

Taken around July-August... 

To the last Russian tsar.










Synagogue, built in 1916-1917, closed down in 1932, returned to the Judaist community in 2005, restored and reopened in 2015. 










Along Aleutskaya Street.




























The Golden Horn Bay (Zolotoy Rog).



















Busy place.










New large mural depicting the heroic Pacific WW2 fighters.










Just a splash over 2 meters tall (look at the fence post to the left).


----------



## Vladivostok2012

Dober_86 said:


> Скомпилировано *отсюда.*


///


----------



## Dober_86

^^
Не пойдёт, в этот раздел только собственные фотки выкладывают!  Urban Showcase Show your selfmade photos


----------



## Yellow Fever

That image is from yours anyway, so its probably fine but he did post the same photo again in another Vladivostok photo thread and I deleted that one before the op would start yelling.


----------



## Dober_86

The new cathedral is taking shape.


----------



## Dober_86

New public space opened this week. The project designed and executed by a local Vladivostok firm called Concrete Jungle.


----------



## Dober_86




----------



## shik2005

Where is the place?


----------



## Dober_86

shik2005 said:


> Where is the place?


Около площади Луговой. Near Lugovaya Square.


----------



## Xtartrex

The last set is one a of a kind, great job


----------



## Dober_86

Quite typical old town view)


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## MyGeorge

Dober_86 said:


> Yesterday on Russky Island. 6 p.m. - 7 p.m weather difference:


these are truly nice panoramas....clear photos as well.


----------



## Dober_86

December 2018...


----------



## Dober_86

Soon...


----------



## Dober_86

Happy New Year, dear forumers. My todays updates will not be connected to winter though. Just photos I found on my computer and I realised I never posted them before.


----------



## Dober_86




----------



## Dober_86




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vladivostok :cheers:


----------



## Dober_86

Took several photos today.

A place where the first settlers disembarked and founded the city back in 1860. 










Russian Pacific Navy hq.










Dunno what this building is, I have seen it for the first time today.










The navy


----------



## Dober_86

Monument to submariners



















To Alexander Solzhenitsyn, a famous writer and Soviet dissident, Nobel Prize winner. After the USSR collapsed he went back home, first landed in Vladivostok in the early 90-s after many years' expulsion from the country, thus the monument.










Poster depicting some places of interest



















Korean tourists abound) 










Triumphal arch that commemorates the last Russian tsar, back then heir to the throne, visit in 1891.


----------



## Dober_86

Today.


----------



## Dober_86




----------



## Dober_86

After an early spring since mid-February we have a winter break today.


----------



## Dober_86




----------



## Dober_86




----------



## Dober_86




----------



## Dober_86

A new shopping mall named _Калина-молл_ has opened recently. I didn't intend to photoshoot it, just took several random pictures.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vladivostok  :cheers:


----------



## Dober_86




----------



## Dober_86




----------



## Dober_86

After Wednesday-Thursday snowfall..








































It's a mere week till the New Year and nothing is ready yet.








The cathedral took 10 years to build by fits and starts, it's now complete but not consecrated so far.


----------



## Dober_86

Last days of 2022...


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vladivostok


----------

